# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Huawei P8 lite

## coolerman

Καλημέρα!
μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει..γνωρίζει κάποιος στοιχεία για αυτό το chip(το κυκλωμένο);
είναι απο μητρική για το παραπάνω κινητό.
η συγκεκριμένη φωτό ειναι απο λειτουργική μητρική,στο δικό μου έχει κάνει "τσάφ" και δεν γνωρίζω στοιχεία περί τίνος πρόκειται.
Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά
Screenshot_91.jpg

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα. Αυτό το εξάρτημα είναι δίοδος Zener και αναφέρεται στο σχηματικό ως D1606. Προφανώς κάνει σταθεροποίηση τάσης. Μέσω αυτής της διόδου οδεύεται η VBAT. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω parts list ώστε να ξέρω τα ακριβή χαρακτηριστικά της. Το άκρο (+) είναι γειωμένο και το άκρο (-) συνδέεται μέσω της VBAT με το pin P2 στο IC J1601.

----------


## manolo

Αν δεν έχει κάποιο νούμερο δίπλα στο γράμμα F (π.χ. F1, ή F2, κλπ) νομίζω ότι είναι Zener στα 7,5 Volt.

----------


## coolerman

> Αν δεν έχει κάποιο νούμερο δίπλα στο γράμμα F (π.χ. F1, ή F2, κλπ) νομίζω ότι είναι Zener στα 7,5 Volt.


Σε υπέρ ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.
όχι δεν έχει κάποιο νούμερο(πέρα του F)

----------


## manolo

Παρακαλώ, να 'σαι καλα! :Thumbup1: . Σίγουρα είναι δίοδος zener, απλά για την τιμή δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι στα 7,5 volt.

----------

coolerman (30-09-18)

----------

